# Need recommendations for shore excursions AU/NZ



## Pat H (Jul 24, 2011)

I am going on the TUG AU/NZ cruise next Jan. There a lot of excursions offered so I am looking for advice. What tours/things to see would you recommend or not for the following locations -

Tauranga
Christchurch/Lyttelton
Dunedin/Port Chalmers
Hobart/Tasmania
Melbourne


----------



## LynnW (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm so happy to see your post here. I agree it's time to start looking at tours. On our last cruise we used all private tours arranged by different people on our cruise critic roll call but with the Tug cruise we should be able to get enough together to book our own. I am going to start reading the ports of call on cruise critic.

Lynn


----------



## denverbob (Aug 3, 2011)

I know nothing of the TUG cruise to Australia/New Zealand. My wife and I are looking now at trips/tours to this area. 

Can you give more information?
Thanks
Bob


----------



## LynnW (Aug 3, 2011)

denverbob said:


> I know nothing of the TUG cruise to Australia/New Zealand. My wife and I are looking now at trips/tours to this area.
> 
> Can you give more information?
> Thanks
> Bob



Hi Bob

If you go to the Tug Lounge there should be a sticky at the top with all the info. There is also a cruising tuggers Yahoo group.

Lynn


----------



## IreneLF (Aug 4, 2011)

Pat,
I have friends who live in Melbourne and Tauranga and have asked them for suggestions. Will get back to you asap.   

BTW, how many hours do you have in each of the ports?


----------

